# Just moved to Cardiff



## drachir (Aug 13, 2009)

This post doesn't have a clear point... just wondering if anyone has any 'local' tips for me.

I've just moved to Cardiff from Bridgend (not far, I was in Cardiff a lot before anyway and I've worked here for 2 years).
2 weeks now and though it's early days, I love it. Can't really see myself living anywhere else - much prefer it to London.

Anyway, I don't really know much outside the city centre. I'm living on City Road (Roath/Cathays), just basically want to know all the cool little places and such. 

There's a place with lots of cool floral drawings in the window at the top of my street... looks like a cafe/bar. Anyone know what it's called/if it's any good?

Is there anything further *that way* (as in, away from the centre). Haven't travelled up there either.

Also, how muggy is my area? Is it safe to walk home from town late on the weekends? I've done it at 1am and 5am on a Sunday morning so far, and 1am on a Monday and not had any trouble, but not sure if it's something I should carry on with. I'm used to being somewhere where there aren't many muggers/I knew them from school anyway.

Thanks for any input! Abuse also welcomed.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2009)

Clwb Ifor Bach is always a good night out.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

drachir said:


> There's a place with lots of cool floral drawings in the window at the top of my street... looks like a cafe/bar. Anyone know what it's called/if it's any good?



This might be Milgi...... can't remember if it's got floral drawings in the window..... anyway if it's not Milgi.... go to Milgi it's ace!

http://www.milgilounge.com/


If you want a good pub go hunt out The Albany, it's on Donald St off Albany Rd - not far from you.

As for walking around at night..... I don't think it's a particularly bad area - (I live there!) - City Rd is usually a pretty busy place but just be careful.

There's some good eating places around City Rd and up Crwys Rd - especially Minas Yummy!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2009)

Unlucky


----------



## drachir (Aug 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> This might be Milgi...... can't remember if it's got floral drawings in the window..... anyway if it's not Milgi.... go to Milgi it's ace!
> 
> http://www.milgilounge.com/


From the map, that looks like the place! Will have to try and tempt a flatmate away from the George.



pigtails said:


> If you want a good pub go hunt out The Albany, it's on Donald St off Albany Rd - not far from you.



I'll try and check this out as well! We've become regulars of The George... it's by no means a good pub, but it's obscenely cheap and I'm a bit skint this month!



pigtails said:


> As for walking around at night..... I don't think it's a particularly bad area - (I live there!) - City Rd is usually a pretty busy place but just be careful.



That's good to know. I might start walking the Newport Rd. way at night, rather than the way through Cathays. Maybe if I get mugged, a concerned motorist will stop!



pigtails said:


> There's some good eating places around City Rd and up Crwys Rd - especially Minas Yummy!



Ooh, I meant to ask about eating out places as well! Going out for a meal with a friend next week and looking for somewhere. I'm veggie but not that fussy, but it'd be nice if there were at least a small choice. She's not (but used to be, so doesn't mind eating it).

Thanks for that, big help


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Unlucky


----------



## drachir (Aug 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Clwb Ifor Bach is always a good night out.



Ah, I am very familiar with Clwb! I've always seemed to end up there at least once a week, whether it be gigs, C-Y-N-T or the indie night with work people. Lovely place.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

drachir said:


> Ooh, I meant to ask about eating out places as well! Going out for a meal with a friend next week and looking for somewhere. I'm veggie but not that fussy, but it'd be nice if there were at least a small choice. She's not (but used to be, so doesn't mind eating it).
> 
> Thanks for that, big help



Milgi do nice food and not bad price - check out the website.

You've got a couple of curry houses on city rd - Kismet was always good but haven't been for years.  Punithas is a southern indian resturant and I think it's lu-ush.... it's the other end of Albany Rd from you.

Minas is lebanese, can't remember the veggie options there. There's also http://www.mezzalunacardiff.co.uk/mezza/ on city rd - never been there but have heard good things about it.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2009)

croeso drachir

Cardiff is great as you know 

just want to say that i reckon newport rd would probably be dodgier and a young cousin of mine did actually get attacked and they tried to drag her down an alley, no car saw or stopped. she managed to fight them off and got away.  i used to live off clifton st and remember seeing all kinds of dodgy characters along neport rd on the way home. they prob thought the same about me mind!

just be sensible init. i have never heard or seen much trouble considering it is a busy city to be fair



drachir said:


> <snip>
> That's good to know. I might start walking the Newport Rd. way at night, rather than the way through Cathays. Maybe if I get mugged, a concerned motorist will stop!
> 
> <snip>



don't have nightmares!


----------



## PAD1OH (Aug 13, 2009)

i think that whole area is well safe.

not too far away up crwys road is a decent lebanese restaurant - Cafe Mina - http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/cardiff/restaurant/1m83r65/cafe-mina

further up is a nice little cafe called Thé Pot - http://www.thepotcafe.co.uk/


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


>



I HAVE to say that! It's the law...or something.
I have only been to Cardiff once


----------



## drachir (Aug 13, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> I HAVE to say that! It's the law...or something.
> I have only been to Cardiff once



What didn't you like? Lovely city!

And thanks to everyone who's helping!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2009)

drachir said:


> What didn't you like? Lovely city!
> 
> And thanks to everyone who's helping!



I was merely conforming to a stereotype. That people from Swansea hate Cardiff 
_*whispers I don't really 
_


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> I was merely conforming to a stereotype. That people from Swansea hate Cardiff
> _*whispers I don't really
> _



I hate everyone from Swansea



*whispers* I actually do really


----------



## llion (Aug 13, 2009)

One of the things I miss most about Cardiff is the amazing Vegetarian Food Studio in Grangetown! Most amazing Indian all vege food (and really cheap!).


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I hate everyone from Swansea
> 
> 
> 
> *whispers* I actually do really



You love me really!
Don't you?


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> You love me really!
> Don't you?



I do make an exception for you...... only cause you have fantastic boobs 


and you're like really lovely and cool and that!!


----------



## pigtails (Aug 13, 2009)

llion said:


> One of the things I miss most about Cardiff is the amazing Vegetarian Food Studio in Grangetown! Most amazing Indian all vege food (and really cheap!).



I can't believe I haven't been here yet!!
Everyone raves about it!


----------



## llion (Aug 13, 2009)

It really is a great place. Amazing, amazing food. Good place to go if you've got a birthday/occasion coming up cos you can try all the range of amazing things they do if you're in a big group!


----------



## llion (Aug 13, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Globe on Albany Road. They seem to be getting a lot of good music/bands there.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 14, 2009)

*La Lupa*

Excellent Italian food, a friend and I had a meal there a while back. Stories about the service are a bit mixed though;

http://www.bigcardiff.co.uk/cardiff-forums.php?thread_id=70


----------



## weltweit (Aug 14, 2009)

Many many years ago I used to live near City Road. In Roath anyhow.

"Chapter" is a good thing to get to know, they have bars and a great cinema which shows out of the ordinary films. Well worth finding out about but I forget the name of the area it is in.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

Canton, think it's on Market Street.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Unlucky






pigtails said:


> I hate everyone from Swansea
> *whispers* I actually do really






pigtails said:


> I do make an exception for you......


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

In fairness, if it weren't for the people of Swansea, the Limo Hire business would be a lot smaller than it is.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

Strumpet said:


>



Well of course I don't count _you_ in that sweeping generalisation!!!

I like you for the same reasons as Clair...... lovely, cool and great tits!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

What are the chances that both of the acceptable examples of Swansea "humans" would post here?!


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> What are the chances that both of the acceptable examples of Swansea "humans" would post here?!



spooky innit!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2009)

The welsh Urban meets are always a good place to go in Cardiff, when we have them and when everyone turns up 

/end plug

Local though:

Head up Abany Road to The Claude (pub) and the allready mentioned Globe (music venue).
The George and the Crwys ain't bad either.

Oh and the Tut n Chive on City Road itself.

I'm not a fan of the Earnest Willows (City Rd) but if you like cheap beer and everyone shouting over each other to be heard...


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Oh and the Tut n Chive on City Road itself.



It's PCs again now.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> It's PCs again now.



Ah! Google maps still says it's the tut. I'm glad it's PC's again as that's how I allways think of it. Good old Pope's Corner.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I can't believe I haven't been here yet!!
> Everyone raves about it!



you can get deliveries you knows!

vegan or veggie thali in a bag for £5.50
proper lush


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Ah! Google maps still says it's the tut. I'm glad it's PC's again as that's how I allways think of it. Good old Pope's Corner.



Poet's mun not pope's! 
http://www.cardiffpubs.co.uk/Pub.php?Pub=PoetsCorner

ai the albany is nice and an urbanite team won the quiz in there many moons ago!  funny night that was


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 14, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Poet's mun not pope's!
> http://www.cardiffpubs.co.uk/Pub.php?Pub=PoetsCorner
> 
> ai the albany is nice and an urbanite team won the quiz in there many moons ago!  funny night that was



Does Richard and his 'tasche still work there?

I miss Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Does Richard and his 'tasche still work there?
> 
> I miss Cardiff



not been in for ages mate
might have a look tomorrow as i is up that way


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Many many years ago I used to live near City Road. In Roath anyhow.
> 
> "Chapter" is a good thing to get to know, they have bars and a great cinema which shows out of the ordinary films. Well worth finding out about but I forget the name of the area it is in.



It's being tarted up at the mo.  Not much a-doing there.  I think it's still functioning in parts, but it's a building site.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> It's being tarted up at the mo.  Not much a-doing there.  I think it's still functioning in parts, but it's a building site.



the temp bar and caff is actually bigger than the last one!

stuff going on there as usual


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

I was there on Sunday gone, dressed in a bowler hat and sporting a Victorian facial-hair arrangement for a video.  I got cake in my face.  I also got lost on the way out.  Where is the temp bar?


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

drachir said:


> This post doesn't have a clear point... just wondering if anyone has any 'local' tips for me.
> 
> Also, how muggy is my area? Is it safe to walk home from town late on the weekends? I've done it at 1am and 5am on a Sunday morning so far, and 1am on a Monday and not had any trouble, but not sure if it's something I should carry on with. I'm used to being somewhere where there aren't many muggers/I knew them from school anyway.
> 
> Thanks for any input! Abuse also welcomed.



There is always a spate of muggings when the students come back. Easy pickings and all that.

imho

pub wise - stay clear of The Claude, its a violent shithole
both the Woodville and The George are 'Scream' pubs, cheap beer for students with their yellow cards and expensive beer for locals.

Varsity is wank. As is Cornerstone unless you like hanging out with Craig Bellamy (when he's around) and Dai Bishop.

Best pub in the area is The Albany. The Crwys is worth a look as is The Flora in the daytime. If you fancy a little walk The legendary Royal Oak is not far from you.

Best indian is The Balti Cuisine restaurant. (not sure they deliver, but they offer a 25% discount for takeaways)

Best restaurant by a mile is Mina's.

Shot in the Dark is a brilliant place for a coffee and its great at night as they have a license till late and they have great DJ's.

Best breakfast - Hoffi Coffi  - a tad expensive but lovely grub.

The farmer's market on Saturdays in the bowling club is brilliant.

And The Globe and The Gate are both excellent.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> I was there on Sunday gone, dressed in a bowler hat and sporting a Victorian facial-hair arrangement for a video.  I got cake in my face.  I also got lost on the way out.  Where is the temp bar?



say if you were going towards the old entrance it is on the right about 20yds before you get there with a little ramp going up. same place they do the food.
usually a calm bouncer type when i've been there of an evening


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

badlands said:


> There is always a spate of muggings when the students come back. Easy pickings and all that.
> 
> imho



Nice one squire!  Do you declare tax on your takings?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

ddraig said:


> say if you were going towards the old entrance it is on the right about 20yds before you get there with a little ramp going up. same place they do the food.
> usually a calm bouncer type when i've been there of an evening



I've always wondered why they have bouncers.  I've seen people throw themselves out in that place.  Not really on the list of dangerous nights out!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 14, 2009)

In a post-padding extravaganza, here's my list of why Cardiff ain't too bad in a social way:

Clwb
City Arms (or at least once upon a time)
Dempseys (Twisted by Design upstairs)
Seren (Turkish restaurant in Canton)
Cathedral Road (pubs and crawls)
Brains pubs that haven't been modernified and wankified
The Waterguard (Cardiff Bay)
Cardiff Canteen (also the Bay, Mount Stuart Square side)
A Shot in the Dark (but only because I used to run the place  - changed a fair bit now though since the early days of Atlantic Coffee)
The Rocking Chair (old Rajah's though I never went there as Rajah's)
The Goat Major (see Brains pubs)

I'm not that well up on Roath/Cathays other than I used to go to the Tut, but I know the cafes on Crwys Road are nifty.  Calcio still any good?


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Nice one squire!  Do you declare tax on your takings?



Got mugged once on Newport Road, it was the early hours and I was all spent out.

They stole my shoes.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

ddraig said:


> you can get deliveries you knows!
> 
> vegan or veggie thali in a bag for £5.50
> proper lush



Oh, you may just have revolutionised my life!


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2009)

Bits I missed (in Cathays),

Cafe Calcio is excellent.

The MacIntosh pub is currently 1.99 a lager. The Maccie as it is known is alright. Head for the lounge.

The Ambala serves up excellent Indian food.

Poets Corner is a great pub. Good landlord and landlady. (stay downstairs)

Little known pubs like The Roath Cottage and The Crofts are worth mentioning.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Oh, you may just have revolutionised my life!



tidy!
prob minimum order and charge but worth it if 2 or more getting some.

and seriously, if you've never had it before it WILL REVOLUTIONISE you LIFE 
can't rate the food and people highly enough, totally amazing and consistant every single time. have had it at least 15-20 times, even for family sunday lunch 

bet u do a thread on how lush it is


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.vegetarianfoodstudio.co.uk/



			
				vfs said:
			
		

> Delivery
> We also can deliver our fresh meals direct to your door providing that you reside within the Cardiff Area. there is a charge of £2.50 for delivery and the total minimum food order must be £10.00, please contact us to arrange delivery.


downloadable menu on there

beware the atom bombs i say!


----------



## pigtails (Aug 14, 2009)

ddraig said:


> http://www.vegetarianfoodstudio.co.uk/
> 
> downloadable menu on there
> 
> beware the atom bombs i say!



Oh my god that looks awesome!


----------



## llion (Aug 14, 2009)

I reckon the Vege Food Studio is a serious contender for the best vege restaurant in Britain! Think it won an award in the Observer last year, voted by the readers. Love the atom bombs! Vegan thali is heaven, and you quite often get different dishes so it never gets boring.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> Bits I missed (in Cathays),
> 
> Little known pubs like The Roath Cottage and The Crofts are worth mentioning.



I live on Elm Street and still haven't made it into either of these places. I usually end up nipping into the Clifton on the way home from Spar if I fancy a quick pint


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> Got mugged once on Newport Road, it was the early hours and I was all spent out.
> 
> They stole my shoes.



Heinous bastards!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 15, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> I live on Elm Street and still haven't made it into either of these places. I usually end up nipping into the Clifton on the way home from Spar if I fancy a quick pint



Shit, that's a rough pub.  At least the newer side of it is.  Cracking pint in the lounge.  Big space, proper pub.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> I live on Elm Street and still haven't made it into either of these places. I usually end up nipping into the Clifton on the way home from Spar if I fancy a quick pint



love the clifton, something has cracked me up every time i've been in there
especially the elvis karaoke


----------



## llion (Aug 16, 2009)

Another great place for vegetarians/vegans in Cardiff has to be Canteen on Clifton Street. Really inventive menu, which changes quite regularly. Run by lovely people as well. Their sticky toffee pudding is the best!


----------



## drachir (Aug 16, 2009)

badlands said:


> both the Woodville and The George are 'Scream' pubs, cheap beer for students with their yellow cards and expensive beer for locals.



Are you meant to be a student for a yellow card? I just bought one, they didn't ask about anything!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2009)

This place is amazing, cheap and a wide range of nosh. between 5 and minutes from the back entrance of central station. No, i aint just plugging it cos it's veggie. It's bona fide ace.

http://www.vegetarianfoodstudio.co.uk/


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2009)

One of the prime Cardiff experiences is chips on Caroline Street after kicking out time, especially at the weekend hoarse from singing Catatonia and Tom Jones numbers.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2009)

drachir said:


> Are you meant to be a student for a yellow card? I just bought one, they didn't ask about anything!



They'll sell them to anyone. Same goes for Varsity on Greyfriars Road.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 17, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Shit, that's a rough pub.  At least the newer side of it is.  Cracking pint in the lounge.  Big space, proper pub.





ddraig said:


> love the clifton, something has cracked me up every time i've been in there
> especially the elvis karaoke



It's not that rough, mind you I don't really go in at night, more round tea-time. It's the kind of pub that usually has a few all-day-every-day drinkers in it i'll admit that much  Haven't seen the elvis karaoke, and have no intention of doing, sounds genuinely terrifying.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 17, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Haven't seen the elvis karaoke, and have no intention of doing, sounds genuinely terrifying.


It's a Cardiff highlight. Pub-singer-tastic.
N dressing up involved, thankully. Just lots of old blokes who can give it some welly re-living their youth to suspicious minds.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 17, 2009)

btw went to milgi saturday and it was aces - go and play guess who, it's kerazy!


----------

